# Gnu Riders Choice vs. Never Summer Revolver-R



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Well if you go to another forum will get a non bias answer but you will find out here that this site is full of Never Summer fanboys.

Few years ago it was Capita and Rome etc... Its a trend

Dont get me wrong NS are good boards but you wont get a educated answer most likely.

Either board is awesome but now to my answer. I have never rode a Revolver-R but a EVO and I now own a Rider Choice, Dark Series and Burton Custom X and Riders Choice is my fav by far.

I would say that the Magnatraction is the toppper of those 2boards. 

Go Riders Choice but you cant go wrong with the NS


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

hey here comes your educated answer cause ive owned a banana an RC and currently ride a NS SLR... im going to say go with NS unless you get a Mervin board with the CO2 banana cut... The RC was a previous fave of mine but NS adaptation of reverse camber and camber makes for a way smoother ride especially at speed.. With both the Mervin boards that were purely the banana cut the boards felt floppy at speed ... my 156 felt like the nose and tail were huge.. I didnt realize this was a result of the banana rise until I put in time on the NS which has the camber/reverse camber blend


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> hey here comes your educated answer cause ive owned a banana an RC and currently ride a NS SLR... im going to say go with NS unless you get a Mervin board with the CO2 banana cut... The RC was a previous fave of mine but NS adaptation of reverse camber and camber makes for a way smoother ride especially at speed.. With both the Mervin boards that were purely the banana cut the boards felt floppy at speed ... my 156 felt like the nose and tail were huge.. I didnt realize this was a result of the banana rise until I put in time on the NS which has the camber/reverse camber blend


Well you mean C2 Power banana traction. Which I believe is only on 2 boards including T.Rice. But you also got to remember the Skate Banana is not really a high speed slayer its more of your intermidiate park board its somewhat soft and not made for high speeds. 

The Riders Choice is close to the flex of TRS and both boards are stable at high speeds. Remember the Riders Choice has peppered the circuit in awards from the last few years that has to say something. And if your going for speed forget the GNU and just get the T.Rice with C2 Banana. Its very stiff and lots of pop!

Again the Never Summer is still Killer too.

Do like the graphics on the 2010 Riders Chice better which is rare if that means anything to you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Live2ridE:

I am currently trying to pick a new board and am considering the T.Rice, TRS, RC and SLR. Are you able to tell me the differences between this years T.Rice, RC and TRS in terms of stiffness, weight, etc. I have heard that the TRS and RC are the same board, but they have difference specs so I'm thinking that there must be some differences?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

SMS1977 said:


> Live2ridE:
> 
> I am currently trying to pick a new board and am considering the T.Rice, TRS, RC and SLR. Are you able to tell me the differences between this years T.Rice, RC and TRS in terms of stiffness, weight, etc. I have heard that the TRS and RC are the same board, but they have difference specs so I'm thinking that there must be some differences?
> 
> thanks


As far as the Trice: It has the NEW C2 Banana traction its a camber at the tail and nose ends also with the reverse camber in the middlle like most BTX boards. The Trice s about a 8 in stiffness in my shoes and is great for Kickers and hauling ass as well some freestyle riding and powder.

TRS and Riders choice is more of the all mountain board capable of the park,pipe,Kickers and freestylin more of the all mountain board does it all and are about a 6.5-7 in stiffness. Love mine.

Riders Choice=
YouTube - 2010 Gnu Riders Choice Snowboard

Trice=
YouTube - 2010 Lib Tech C2 Travis Rice Snowboard

TRS=
YouTube - 2010 Lib Tech TRS Snowboard


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Live2ridE said:


> As far as the Trice: It has the NEW C2 Banana traction its a camber at the tail and nose ends also with the reverse camber in the middlle like most BTX boards. The Trice s about a 8 in stiffness in my shoes and is great for Kickers and hauling ass as well some freestyle riding and powder.
> 
> TRS and Riders choice is more of the all mountain board capable of the park,pipe,Kickers and freestylin more of the all mountain board does it all and are about a 6.5-7 in stiffness. Love mine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. What I'm wondering is if the RC and the TRS are about the same stiffness or if one is more flexible than the other (I've seen the T.Rice and TRS in person, but none of my local shops have the RC or the Altered Genetics so I can't compare the feel of them).


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I had my hands on both the RC and The TRS and from just playing with them in the store I couldn't tell the difference outside of the graphic...

I'm having a similar debate but I think I'm going to go with the NS Legacy-R or Revolver-R because I do like their take on the reverse camber versus Mervin's straight Banana tech. My buddy has last years RC-BTX and I'll be riding that next month out in Utah along with a NS Legacy-R from this year to get a confirm on which one I really like better after riding head to head in the same conditions.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> I had my hands on both the RC and The TRS and from just playing with them in the store I couldn't tell the difference outside of the graphic...
> 
> I'm having a similar debate but I think I'm going to go with the NS Legacy-R or Revolver-R because I do like their take on the reverse camber versus Mervin's straight Banana tech. My buddy has last years RC-BTX and I'll be riding that next month out in Utah along with a NS Legacy-R from this year to get a confirm on which one I really like better after riding head to head in the same conditions.


Thanks for the info, that's exactly the type of info I was looking for (I like the graphic on the GNU better). I have heard some people say that in the past the RC was stiffer than the TRS so I wanted to confirm.

I am also having a similar debate, except with the NS SLR. However, a guy at one of my local shops was telling me about the benefits of the CO2 banana that is on the T.Rice, and he was saying that the dual camber on the board made it more aggressive and directed towards more advanced/aggressive riders (of which I am neither). So I was thinking that the NS RC tech would be the same. Also it will cost me about $100 more for the SLR (which in most cases would be worth it for the 3 yr warranty, but I've heard that Mervin is also pretty good about replacing defective boards).


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been hesitant in the past to buy Mervin boards due to their lack of fully wrapped edges and some delam issues I'd seen from other friends who have bought them...

I hear you on the differences in the reverse camber, that said eventhough the CO2 banana is essentially a bite of the RC Tech from NS it is still slightly different. The concept is the same with regards to giving you a more "poppy" rockered board but I don't think they're exactly the same. Do some searching on here I'm pretty sure there was a thread after SIA last year discussing the differences and similarities between the 2. 

Also with regards to the TRS and RC eventhough I hate recommending talking to one of their reps because they'll definitely be trying to push their product on you I'd say send them an email and ask them the question directly. A couple of years back I was looking into the Skunk-Ape and the 11up and I couldn't tell the difference so I sent them a message about it and the rep was able to clarify the slight differences. I ended up not getting either but it was because I was able to get a sick deal on a lightly used Rome Flag so I went in that direction.

Another person to ask would be Burton Avenger... I'm pretty sure he's been on both of these boards already. Shoot him a PM and see what he says, he may not be a big fan of either but he should be able to tell you the differences...


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I demo'd a TRS BTX and ended up buying a legacy-r. NS variocut is a little looser than MTX but still bites a lot better than a regular cut. For me, it came down to the 3 year warranty. NS's seem a little heavier than comparable mervin decks, to me. I don't believe you will be dissatisfied with either of your choices though. Both are solid. I still want to get a new park pickle.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

CO2 is carbon dioxide.

C2 is Mervin's new btx option.

Just wanted to avoid any more bad memories from chemistry class. LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> CO2 is carbon dioxide.
> 
> C2 is Mervin's new btx option.
> 
> Just wanted to avoid any more bad memories from chemistry class. LOL


LOL...I was waiting for someone to catch that type-o


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> I've been hesitant in the past to buy Mervin boards due to their lack of fully wrapped edges and some delam issues I'd seen from other friends who have bought them...
> 
> I hear you on the differences in the reverse camber, that said eventhough the CO2 banana is essentially a bite of the RC Tech from NS it is still slightly different. The concept is the same with regards to giving you a more "poppy" rockered board but I don't think they're exactly the same. Do some searching on here I'm pretty sure there was a thread after SIA last year discussing the differences and similarities between the 2.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to provide the helpful info.

I actually did email mervin the other day, but I haven't received a response yet.

I also actually found a local shop that just got in the 4 mervin boards that I'm looking at (GNU Altered Genetics, RC, T.Rice and TRS). I actually found the RC 154.5 to be the stiffest of all 4 of the boards. So I'm not sure what board to get. I know it's petty but I hate the graphic on the TRS and I also think it's overpriced. The Altered Genetics is super pricey (I think it would be approx $850 after tax). The RC is a bit too stiff for my liking and skill level and I'm concerned that the T.Trice may be too advanced for me.

The NS SLR is still an option but it will cost me over $700 after tax here in Canada and I would have to get a 155 (as a 151 would be too small) and I am hoping to get a 153. The shop I went to had a used/demo NS (I think it was an EVO). I was definitely a high quality board.

DO you know if a skate banana, EVO-R or GNU Carbon Credit would be too soft for cruising around on groomers?

Thanks


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

The banana felt floppy screamin down groomers, to me. I'm a big guy, though so your results may vary.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the only real difference between the neversummer RC design and mervins C2 is that mervin does the rocker between the mounting zone and neversummer does it outside the mounting zone.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Kapn.K said:


> The banana felt floppy screamin down groomers, to me. I'm a big guy, though so your results may vary.


Agreed. I have an old (~9 years old according to the best guess of the Mervin web guy) GNU Altered genetics. It performs great on groomers *until* you try to pick up some real speed.... then the board chatters a lot and requires much more skill to manage without wiping out


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Method said:


> I'm pretty sure the only real difference between the neversummer RC design and mervins C2 is that mervin does the rocker between the mounting zone and neversummer does it outside the mounting zone.


Someone that actually knows what they are talking about! nice


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

But dont forget the magnetraction edges! Thats key


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Both are really awesome boards. I've owned something like 5 Rider's Choice boards w/MTX over the last 3-4yrs for a reason. They kill it everywhere, and are still fun and playful.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

there is a small difference between C2 banana and NS tech- NS has the rocker between the feet but it reaches to the outside of the mounting points and C2 has the rocker completely between the feet. dunno what difference that will make but I'm sure one will emerge as objectively better than the other before long.
I have a Riders Choice and just got my new Evo-R. I love the riders choice, it's bomb, although it's traditional camber it can really do anything and do it well.
I haven't ridden the evo yet but judging from the flex and rocker I think I'll be killing the park a lot harder with this board than the GNU. You can really feel that sweet spot in the middle- oh so juicy I can't wait to hit the slopes. 
I'll let you know when I can about the key differences and which board I prefer- just remember my GNU does not have banana or mtx. btw those calling out the delam issues with the GNU boards I think that's a load of BS all my experience with these boards is that the lack of full-wrap edges does not make it any less durable than the next board. and all topsheets get dinged eventually. that's just the nature of the sport.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> there is a small difference between C2 banana and NS tech- NS has the rocker between the feet but it reaches to the outside of the mounting points and C2 has the rocker completely between the feet. dunno what difference that will make but I'm sure one will emerge as objectively better than the other before long.
> I have a Riders Choice and just got my new Evo-R. I love the riders choice, it's bomb, although it's traditional camber it can really do anything and do it well.
> I haven't ridden the evo yet but judging from the flex and rocker I think I'll be killing the park a lot harder with this board than the GNU. You can really feel that sweet spot in the middle- oh so juicy I can't wait to hit the slopes.
> I'll let you know when I can about the key differences and which board I prefer- just remember my GNU does not have banana or mtx. btw those calling out the delam issues with the GNU boards I think that's a load of BS all my experience with these boards is that the lack of full-wrap edges does not make it any less durable than the next board. and all topsheets get dinged eventually. that's just the nature of the sport.



I'm still baffled why you would want wrapped edges all around anyways! Why so you can catch a edge on a nose press??? NO..........People don't realize that full wrap edges are the cheapest process in making a board that's why they do it. also makes the board heavier.

But I guess if you dont know how to do tree runs it could save you board life

Some people know nothing about engineering


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

They are both excellent boards. I've had a Rider's Choice since 2006, and it doesn't owe me anything. I still ride it. Just picked up a NS SL-R, and it is also an excellent board, and a 3 year warranty can't be beat.


----------

